# ما الافضل من ناحية التصميم



## تامر أمين محمد (30 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الافاضل
بالنسبه لتصميم شبكة التغذية 
لو عندي غرفتين مشتركتين في منور (Mechanical shaft) بارتفاع تسعة ادوار وعندي خط مياه نازل من الخزانات العلوية
هل الافضل أن يتم تغذية دورات المياه للتسعة ادوار بخط مياه واحد نازل من الخزانات أم بخطين منفصلين بحيث يكون لكل حمام غرفة خط مستقل؟
والفكره من جعلهما في خط واحد هو خفض التكلفة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

